# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > The Fridge Discussions >  Desktop News, Issue #2

## TheFridge

<p>Vincent Untz is back with the <a href="https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2006-February/000267.html">second issue</a> of the popular Ubuntu Desktop News, which summarizes all the work done on the desktop these past few months. This update is huge, and includes some real goodies: Gstreamer .10 for multimedia support, the inclusions of avahi for full zeroconf suppport, the addition of ekiga and xchat-gnome, and, to top it all off, a quick interview with <a class="glossary-term" href="glossary#term16"><acronym title="MOTU: The &quot;Masters of the Universe&quot; maintainership team">MOTU</acronym></a> Daniel Holbach.</p>


*Link To Original Article*

----------

